# Anno 2070 Uplay Key evtl. zu verschenken



## Kreon (29. November 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe von Anno 2070 noch einen Uplay Aktivierungskey  rumliegen, den ich selbst nie aktiviert habe. Aber eventuell ein  Kollege, der sich nicht mehr sicher ist.
Zum Ausprobieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2019)

Würde mich gerne daran probieren. Hab noch nie ein Anno gespielt weil mich Mittelalter-Settings nicht so interessieren, aber so ein Zukunftsszenario wäre vielleicht mein Ding. 

Blöd nur dass ich auf der Arbeit bin, extern nen Key auf Uplay aktivieren geht ja nicht wie bei Steam.


----------



## Kreon (11. Februar 2020)

Habe evtl. nen weiteren Key zu verschenken.
wer hat Interesse und warum? Würde ihn gerne in gute Hände abgeben und nicht nur anonym hier ins internet stellen.


----------



## Toshii (11. Februar 2020)

Also wenn sich bisher noch niemand gemeldet hat, ich würde ihn gerne nehmen!


----------



## Kreon (11. Februar 2020)

Melde mich morgen nochmal mit dem Key.


----------



## Kreon (12. Februar 2020)

Kannst du mir bitte eine PN schicken?
Ich kann vom Handy aus keine PN starten. Aber beantworten. Dann würde ich dir den Key auf diese Weise schicken weil ich in der nächsten Zeit wohl nicht an den PC komme.


----------



## Kreon (14. Februar 2020)

Habe evtl. noch einen weiteren Key. Gibt es noch jemanden, der gerne mal Anno 2070 spielen würde? Gebe ihn nur in gute Hände ab


----------



## Kreon (15. Februar 2020)

Verschenkt


----------

